# Allis Chalmers All Crop



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Paul Wheaton's cool thread about threshing wheat got me thinking about antique Allis Chalmers All Crop harvesters.

I think, for anyone wanting to harvest small grain, but can't afford or justify a new $250,000 combine, an AC All Crop might be a perfect fit.

Anyone that I've ever met that has used an All Crop says they were the best harvesting machine they've ever worked with. 

These machines are able to harvest even the finest seeds with the right screens.

Just a few weeks ago, I read a thread on another forum, from a fellow Hoosier, that was using an AC All Crop to harvest clover seed. Many farmers still use their All Crops for oats, linseed, and a whole list of stuff I've never even heard of before.

These machines are inexpensive to purchase. It is common to hear that people buy these for $200 or less. I am told that anyone with some mechanical ability can get an All Crop up and running, even if it has sat for 40 years.

I'm not an expert on All Crops, but I do find them very intriguing. I think the possibilities are endless. 

I wonder if those antique All Crops don't have a place in today's new world of small, organic, independent homesteaders and farmers.

Even if you sunk $1000 or more into an All Crop to get it up and running perfectly, but it would handle your harvesting needs, and could expand your ability to grow a diverse array of specialty crops, it could be the investment of a lifetime. 

For instance, I've been thinking about growing oats. I have access to 10 or more acres that are up for rent. Absolutely no one in our area grows oats. It is corn and soybeans only, with an occasional stand of double cropped wheat. Even if oats were selling for $100 a bushel, I'd have no one in the area that could harvest them. The same goes for linseed/flaxseed. If I wanted to grow linseed, it seems like my only choice would be to find someone with an All Crop in our area.

A harvesting machine like these seems like they would give the small 'out-of-the-box' farmer tremendous control over what they grow, harvested, and sold. 

FWIW, the All Crops can run off of the PTO of an old tractor, and some models contained an engine. They came in widths of 40 inches, 60 inches, 66 inches, up to 90 inches. 

Anyone own or use an All Crop?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Here is a cool link to a guy that manufactures parts for All Crops, and restores these old machines.

A cool introduction to All Crops, if you've never heard of them:

yazallcrop.com/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought 2 for $500. One, wasnt working. A year after useing the other, I had to replace the straw walker. I thought , doing it by myself, that was quite a job. Now, I notice I need to replace the canvis guides at least on the outside of the table. I couldnt find a canvis then, so I had one made. Im not to happy at all with the belts they used to make it. I had to remake the pieces around the auger that had rotted out. I bought a hand held tach to get speed guide, but my CC Case, 1934, couldnt get it up to proper speed, so I ran it wide open, and thrashed milo. I had had a MH Clipper combine before, and although I liked it compaired to the AC, although I cant tell you now why. It was way heavier.
I have the attachment for gathering clover, lespedizia , whatever seed from a windrow. I much more would like a combine equipped with an engine. My 1960 Case bailer has its own case engine, And, other than every year fighting the mag and carb, getting it ready, Once its running, Its great.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

All of the reading I have done on them tend to give them high accolades. 

In 1997 I went to look at two that were being sold at $75 each. That was the first time that I had ever seen on of them as they simply were not around the wide open wheat growing areas of western Kansas. 

What surprised me most was the physical size of the machines. Most combines have their largest size along their length from front to back whereas the All Crop is a wide machine in comparison to length. 

Having grown up on a farm that stored canvases for our grain binder I was aware of how hard it is to keep mice from doing damage to them. I passed on an All Crop purchase as I would have had to pull one about 20 miles, because of needing canvas replacements, and because some of the sheet metal was rusted out from improper storage.

I instead bought a Gleaner CII self propelled. Would have preferred an A but the CII was in excellent condition and at a good price.

Now if I could just get a hold of one of the modern pull type combines the Amish use in my area----


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh, save your money, folks. Yes, they are fascinating machines, and do the job of threshing all kinds of grain, can be run with a tractor with a PTO, etc, etc, but: 

Changeover time to convert concave to different grain--about four hours. Each cylinder bar has 4, maybe 5 bolts and nuts, with fine acme threads. You have to get up into the box and sit crossed-legged(with WD-40) to screw, unscrew the cylinder bars. Different grains call for different numbers, and spacing of up to eight(been a long time) cylinder bars.

Running a rock thru the cylinder means big, big bucks. The cylinder spins at speeds over a thousand rpm, so you can just imagine. (It was a fun sound, though--and only on the A-C--whenever a milkweed ran through)

Thrashing efficiency is governed by spacing of the concave bar as opposed to the spinning cylinder and its speed. Has to be adjusted frequently for grain conditions or you will lose them out the back end in tailings, or cracked grain. 

Grain seives had to be interchanged for different grains. Big flat panel screens--doubtful if you could find a full set today. 

You had to have a special knowhow to twist the back belt to go around the pulleys. (This is the twenty-five foot one.)

Cross auger and grain lift auger had to be cleaned out between grains, and after rain(swollen grain)

A million zerks.

Belt costs and adjustments to track right.

Most were operated without live PTO, so the machine had to be backed up and given a full power start to get it up to threshing speed if you had been shut down for any reason. Otherwise you lost unthrashed grain out the back end.

Sickle bar cutter--doubt if TSC would have sections and fingers today. 


Just my humble opinion--not worth the money and headache for small homesteading operations today.

Won't somebody, please, invent a safe, working small model? Think outside the box, but not inside the bucket.....
geo


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Most years I harvest grass seed to use on my pastures with my old All Crop. One was bought for a few hundred and another was given to me for parts. Prior to owning these I had a JD and a IH. The IH was a rotary. It did take some adjusting by me to get use to the change. The All Crop does a good job on small seed. geo in mi Obviously you have never changed a set of "elephant ears" in a rotary combine or some of the inaccessible bearings in some of the JD's. The greasing of the A-- C-- can take a lot of time with all the zerks but I have never had to change a bearing on this machine. I had to keep an inventory with the JD and its sealed non lube bearings


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The last model The 90 was a great machine, auger header, would harvest anything. All crops. I went from beans to wheat to oats to Barley to lotus, alfalfa, you name it, it would harvest it. Cut with a #5 JD mower with bar mounted swather and used a pickup attachment. Great machines. Took a while to set up but what other machine then and know will do them all as good as an allcrop?...James

http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi...=steffes&anum=1280432139&allimages=yes#images


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Dad had two combines that I remember, first was some old IHC/McCormick thing with canvas. Dad got so tired of the canvas. He finally got a JD30. No canvas. I do remember the gear box went out on it and I was with him hitting all the dealers that had used equipment way out back on their lot that they would sell parts off of. He got a gearbox off a JD25 for $25 (we had to remove it) and was back in buisiness. He could have bought the whole combine for same money, but it was too far from home to drag it. This was in 60s when the pull type combines were dieing out and were basically considered scrap.

No idea how well it did with small seed like clover and such. Dad mainly used it for oats and soy. Sure was a treat not to have to deal with that canvas.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I went by a John Deer dealer in Damascus AR the other day and saw a 95 John 
Deer combine sitting their that was used to harvest clover seed. It will harvest most anything. Just because the AC was used doesn't mean that other manufactures were not able to do the work.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Getting that canvis on and not getting your knuckles barked, means your blood must be orange. The one that didnt work had a 6 bat reel, while the good one had a 4, so I switched them out. That made a good bit of difference. I couldnt raise it high enough to just get the heads, so I had to go slower with milo as so much stalk was going through it. The drawbar on a CC Case, sets lower than a WD. Dont remember, if that was the deal or not. I havnt used it in 20yrs, as I dont plant milo anymore, as theres weed seed that is the same size and shape as milo seed, and it gets into the seed and u will plant it. I dont want to do that. Im wanting now to go back to oats, as dad said that cows would eat oat straw like it was candy, So, Besides the grain, the straw has a use also.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I have an IH 80. does as good a job as an all crop and if I get an 82 I'll move up three decades technically for $500


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

*WOW!!!!*

I can't hardly believe it. I was sure that I had completely and utterly wasted my time posting about All Crop harvesters.

*I am stunned that you all have had experiences with the All Crops*, and our very own Agmantoo still operates one.

A few additional thoughts:

I'm sure there are lots of different models like Deere, International, etc., that would work well for someone. I'm just familiar with the All Crops. I sometimes hang out on http://allischalmers.com , and read lots of posts about the All Crops.

One advantage of the All Crop is that at least one guy makes some parts for them, but there are hundreds of guys that know how to work on them and give you advice on how to run them.

I've read that Allis Chalmers built around 300,000 All Crop models. Even if you bought two or three in order to build one, you'd automatically have extra parts if the others failed.

Let me be clear...I agree with everyone about these machines.

These harvesters are not for everyone. They aren't for the guy who wants to get rich growing 5 acres of soy beans and 1 acre of wheat.

Then again, for the right person, the old All Crops do give people new opportunity. Let's say there is a guy that wants to grow and retail a variety of heirloom wheat. Or let's pretend that someone wants to grow a special organic wheat, and then grind it into flour for retail sale.

Or someone with an idea about growing a specialty crop and selling it retail or to a higher priced market.

The All Crop could be the answer. It would allow someone to to till, plant, grow, harvest and then process, (given the right equipment), without the product ever leaving the farm.

I don't pretend for a minute that an All Crop would be great for the guy growing 4 acres of wheat to sell at current commodity prices. The numbers probably wouldn't work, but it would be fun trying.

As well, an All Crop or other brand is for the person that knows how to work on the equipment, and has the right attitude about keeping on one the farm. This is the person that doesn't mind working to find the right parts, the right set up, etc. This isn't for the person that says "Hey look at what we just pulled out of the fence row!!! We're going to be rich in the combine business!!!!" 

One final advantage that comes to mind is size...yes they are wide, but not nearly as wide as a late model combine. For those with small or more land locked acreage, an All Crop might squeeze into some of those spots more easily. 

Thanks for the input so far. I've already learned a BUNCH from you guys on this thread.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cm I went to your post, and he wasnt makeing but a couple parts, And the (ALL CROPS for sale, wouldnt open, Im not too sure I see that hes doing that much for the reguvination of the AC.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Cm I went to your post, and he wasnt makeing but a couple parts, And the (ALL CROPS for sale, wouldnt open, Im not too sure I see that hes doing that much for the reguvination of the AC.


Okay, whatever.

Are you looking at the parts section of http://yazallcrop.com ? There are four pages of parts for the 66.

That guy has tons of parts, and the knowledge to help you to get your AC up and running again.

I don't know Tom Yaz personally, but he posts frequently helping folks get their AC fixed up again. I do know that he is manufacturing parts for the AC.


----------



## Lloyd J. (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd never even heard of this machine, must have been a classic in it's time!

I have an old IHC 403 that still works pretty darn well but a neighbour was selling his MF750 for three grand, couldn't turn that down but I still love driving the old 403. Something about that old machinery!

Lloyd


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ross said:


> I have an IH 80. does as good a job as an all crop and if I get an 82 I'll move up three decades technically for $500


I've not been familiar with the IH 80 and 82 models, but found some stuff on YouTube. They look like they are similar to the All Crops. Cool stuff.

There are lots of video clips of the different models of All Crops on YouTube. 

Cool that you own and operate an old combine!

What are you harvesting with it? How many acres, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Finding that person who has the knowlege to work on one and keep it adjusted might be your problem, unless you are willing to suffer through a few harvests yourself. After spraying the box thoroughly with Raid and waiting a couple of days, I could probably climb in to change the bar setup, but the EMT's would have to come and get me out. 

There were color wars with combines, as much as there were with tractors. You had your A-C men, your International men, John Deere men, Massey Harris, etc. Each swore his was the best.

I still believe there is a need for a small, simplified harvestor for the homestead operations of maybe one to five acres. The pull-type combines were most useful for the diversied family farm of the fifties and sixties with maybe twenty to eighty acres of grain to harvest during the year. The changeover and adjustment time time was justified by those machines that allowed the farmer to keep a machine for his own use, and not have to find a threshing crew to come when his crop was ripe. Today's homesteads might use a machine for one to five acres a year for food grade wheat, clover seeds, dry beans, and such.

I think this need would be a ripe area for a serious inventor. But not chains on an electric drill, or a chipper/shredder. Maybe D-R?

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to the new parts section to see what was there. U might be interested to know that they evn made a corn head for it so it could be a picker sheller, 2 row


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've owned a couple AC 60 combines, they have a 60 inch cut. I have a AC 90 that is the largest of that type, pull behind a tractor. I also own two rare self propelled AC 100 combines. Basicly the same design as the All Crop combines, but self propelled. AC only made them a few years and then produced the Gleaner designed by the Baldwin Brothers, a completely different design.
All Crop harvestors have rubber coated beater bars that thresh without breaking the seeds.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Oh my, the AC 100 looks like it is going sideways.

http://www.ytmag.com/ac/messages/101984.html


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

AC self propelled AC 40 photo: http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/AllisChalmers40SP.jpg and http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/AllisChalmers40SPview2.jpg


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The rubber? coating on the canvis rollers is about gone. Wish I knew what I could do to reline it, as it stops up more easily without alot of friction on those rollers


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats the closest Ive ever been to see a 40. Didnt know they had a G engine on them, but I guess it would be enough, But I wonder what the other engine was for. One for the traction, and one for the combine operation?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> The rubber? coating on the canvis rollers is about gone. Wish I knew what I could do to reline it, as it stops up more easily without alot of friction on those rollers


Could you use Plasti Dip paint? http://www.plastidip.com/ It is the compound that you dip tool handles into for added grip and cushion. Feels a little like rubber or soft plastic pliable plastic.

I don't think the McCormick-Deering binder had anything on the wooden rollers that moved the canvases.

What about getting small tire inner tube and stretching portions of it over the rollers? Think small tires like wheelbarrow innner tubes and tires.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Imagine the wood rollers were naturally more abrasive than smooth steel rollers. Ill look up what uve got on that plastigrip. That would be a big encouragement in useing it again. It stopped up a buncha times on milo, as the stalks and heads were so big/thick, and I couldnt get it to cut higher than around a foot below the head.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

haypoint said:


> I've owned a couple AC 60 combines, they have a 60 inch cut. I have a AC 90 that is the largest of that type, pull behind a tractor. I also own two rare self propelled AC 100 combines. Basicly the same design as the All Crop combines, but self propelled. AC only made them a few years and then produced the Gleaner designed by the Baldwin Brothers, a completely different design.
> All Crop harvestors have rubber coated beater bars that thresh without breaking the seeds.


You have _two_ SP100's?

WOW!!!!!

Where did you get them? How long have you owned them? Do you use them?

FWIW, I think the All Crops...especially the SP100 will grow tremendously in value over the years. Those are already as rare as hen's teeth!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> The rubber? coating on the canvis rollers is about gone. Wish I knew what I could do to reline it, as it stops up more easily without alot of friction on those rollers


As you probably already know, you can buy new drapers with the rubber coating, but they are expensive!

About $600 for a set, IIRC. At that price, I'd be inclined to install them and then remove them again, so I could store them in my house, and then reinstall when I needed them! LOL!

In all seriousness, in the spirit of my first post, new drapers...for the serious minded person with the right business plan and farm plan...$600 wouldn't be too bad if it got an AC up and running properly....of course, if it made business sense to do so.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

clovis
Fescue seed sell at 50 cents plus per lb cleaned. I get 20 cents per lb uncleaned. It does not take long to harvest the seed and I am taking them from grass that I did not need to graze but would rotary clip anyway. I am saving 50 cents per lb on the seed that I use. Some years I harvest a few thousand lbs of seed. Yes, it would be justifiable to buy new drapers if I needed them. One of the big advantages of a pull type combine is that you do not have to maintain a second engine and in most cases the tractor is kept in decent running condition.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

clovis said:


> You have _two_ SP100's?
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> ...


I bought one locally and a few years later I bought one from Sarnia, ON. Haven't used either in a few years. They do a fine job, one has a Scour Clean attachment that re-cleans the seeds and bags the weeds. Lots of grease zerks. Lots of extra screens for different seeds. No power steering, rear wheels turn, makes it interesting to drive. 

A neighbor has a AC 60 without a grain bin, just a bagging platform, so you bag the grain as you go. Even has a slide to off load the bags.

Corn picker attachments are very rare and I believe that self propelled AC 40 is not a factory built unit. Fun to look at.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If u got an big tractor, u dont need an engine, BUT I sure wish I had one on my combine as I have on my bailer. If I had my F-30 back, or a G JD, I wouldnt worry about it too much, but with my CC and especially my H Farmall Its a haul. DOING MILO, in dry ground with wet spots.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

Good thread Clovis; brought back a lot of memories! Having grown up on a farm, we had a AC 60 with it's own engine on board. Using a handcrank, that engine generally started on the first pull. I'm not sure what year it was manufactured, or when my grandfather bought it, but that little combine was dependable was used until the summer of 1980. We sold out later that year and the AC 60 was sold at auction. I look back now and think how much equipment we had let go, wishing now we never had sold and parted with much of it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

It has been a very informative thread, and one that I've enjoyed immensely, if nothing else.

I'd love it if someone stored this information away in their mind for the future. Maybe someone out there will say to themselves "There is a way to make this farming/specialty crop work, I'll look into an old harvester like an All Crop."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id like to know. Were the canvis straps leather like on a binder, or something else. I think before I use mine again, Ill have leather straps put on the canvis I had made at a canvis store


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One more thing for dh to lust after. I need more land first, it's still too big for my 1/2 acre of crops.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

DavisHillFarm said:


> Good thread Clovis; brought back a lot of memories! Having grown up on a farm, we had a AC 60 with it's own engine on board. Using a handcrank, that engine generally started on the first pull. I'm not sure what year it was manufactured, or when my grandfather bought it, but that little combine was dependable was used until the summer of 1980. We sold out later that year and the AC 60 was sold at auction. I look back now and think how much equipment we had let go, wishing now we never had sold and parted with much of it.


I was thinking the same thing. Lots of memories!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I recently bought an original All Crop 90 manual, and received it today.

Just for kicks, and anyone wondering about an All Crop:

This machine will harvest 81 types of grain. Many of these grains are similar, ie., lima beans and black eye beans, but nonetheless, the machine is impressive.

Here are a few of the grains this machine will harvest:

Alfalfa 
Barley
Beans, 18 varieties are listed, pinto, navy, Italian, great northern, soy, etc.
Buckwheat
Clover, 12 varieties
Fescue
Flax
Fuzzy...(What on earth is that?)
Grass, 19 varieties
Hegari...(If you know what Fuzzy is, you probably know what this is too, LOL)
******
Lespedeza
Millet
Mustard
Oats
Peas, 6 varieties listed
Rape
Rye 
Red-Top
Sorgo
Sunflower
Timothy
Vetch
Wheat

I've omitted a few grains from the list. Some of the grains require a pick up attachment for the AC 90 to properly harvest these grains.

Once again, thank you for a wonderful thread...I've enjoyed this very much.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

clovis said:


> Hegari...(If you know what Fuzzy is, you probably know what this is too, LOL)


Hegari is a sorghum type, similar to grain sorghum. Makes heads of very white berries. Was harvested with a row binder or in later years baled for hay when the grain was just past the milk stage. High sugar content in the stalk.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

oneokie said:


> Hegari is a sorghum type, similar to grain sorghum. Makes heads of very white berries. Was harvested with a row binder or in later years baled for hay when the grain was just past the milk stage. High sugar content in the stalk.


What do they do with the grain?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The grain, if harvested as such most times was used for seed to plant the next years crop. Some was fed to hogs, chickens, and the milk cow/s. Or, in some instances, some of the grain was hand thrashed from the shocks of Hegari solely for seed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I first came to Okla, I heard often, I guess cause people found out I was a farmer of a grain called hi gear. It took me years to find out that hi gear was hegari


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I thought I'd share this link about Allis Chalmers All Crops.

Note the post by Tom Yaz about possibly rebuilding a unit for a farmer to harvest onion seed. 

It supports my original intent about how an All Crop could serve the person who wanted to try harvesting a specialized crop.

http://www.allischalmers.com/new/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=19051&title=allcrop-rebuild


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

clovis

Before my relocating I had a neighbor that used his AC All Crop to processed okra pods for the seed


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...that is just fascinating. Okra seed? I'm still surprised that you own an AC and harvest grass seed! (I thought this thread would die a lonely death.) 

I'm in awe of those machines. It is a good thing that I don't have lots of acres...or a wife that says "yes" to anything I want to do. LOL.

Can you only imagine the stuff I'd want to plant and harvest with an All Crop?


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, found this thread in a search...I own www.yazallcrop.com

Wanted to put in my two cents..most of it in response to George..

>>>Uh, save your money, folks. Yes, they are fascinating machines, 
and do the job of threshing all kinds of grain, can be run with a tractor with a PTO, etc, etc, but: Changeover time to convert concave to different grain--about four hours.


Keep in mind making adjustments per the grain is common to all combines, new and old.For the All-Crop it depends from what grain to what grain. Sometimes it could be a lot of changes, sometimes just an easy cylinder speed change.

Change(s) could be only ONE or ALL of the following:
1.Cylinder speed
2.Concave clearence
3.Ledger plate clearence
4.Blower speed
5.Number of cylinder bars
6.Number of concave bars.
7.Finishing screen.

the hardest to do is to change the number of concave bars or cylinder bars. Thankfully, most grains use the full compliment and no change is necessary. 


>>>Running a rock thru the cylinder means big, big bucks.
Depends on the rock! LOL! but yes rocks can do harm.


>> Thrashing efficiency is governed by spacing of the concave bar as opposed to the spinning cylinder and its speed. Has to be adjusted frequently for grain conditions or you will lose them out the back
end in tailings, or cracked grain. 

Again, adjusting threshing to the grain and conditions is required for all combines.


>>>Grain seives had to be interchanged for different grains. 

Not hard to do (two small bolts in easy reach)
and the specialized screen is part of what makes the machine so great.


>>Big flat panel screens--doubtful if you could find a full set today. 

I can provide any screen needed.


>>You had to have a special knowhow to twist the back belt to go around the pulleys. (This is the twenty-five foot one.)

This not real hard. The key is in order to have the belt in the grove correctly on all pulleys, as opposed to upside down, one is forced to put a twist in two particular places. I hope to make a video on this someday.
The good thing is most belts are relatively easy to change compared to other machines that often are surronded by sheet metal


>>Cross auger and grain lift auger had to be cleaned out between grains, and after rain(swollen grain)

Cleaning out combines between grains and before rain is a common task for all combines. 


>>A million zerks.

Tis true

>>Most were operated without live PTO, so the machine had to be backed up and given a full power start to get it up to threshing speed if you had been shut down for any reason. Otherwise you lost unthrashed grain out the back end.

Not sure about that..never heard of this


>>Sickle bar cutter--doubt if TSC would have sections and fingers today

I have the sections and you can still get them from AGCO (mine are cheaper). Can still get the fingers from AGCO too. 
(I have only sold used fingers thus far)

>>>Just my humble opinion--not worth the money and headache for small homesteading operations today. Won't somebody, please, invent a safe, working small model? Think outside the box, but not inside the bucket.....
geo 


I agree for a homesteader with an acre or less an All Crop maybe overkill...You can get a stationary thresher - For $25K: http://www.seedburo.com/online_cat/categ10/slpt.asp 
I found a much cheaper stationary machine made in Italy(perhaps imported from china?) for $6.5K: http://www.ferrari-tractors.com/PDF Articles/Portable Thresher.pdf


But for a person with 1-50 acres an All-Crop is a good way to go. The All-Crop does a fine job even by todays standards. I have had more than one farmer tell me it does a better thresing job than their modern counterpart. Yes it is a simple machine. On purpose. These were sold when farmers had not much more than a toolbox to work with. The simplicity makes maintenance a far easier task. It also makes the parts easier for me to make. This served farmers well back then and the small scale farmers of today. So there was a reason why this pull-type far outsold all other brands.


FarmBoyBill, I have made more than "but a couple" parts made. I have about 20 parts made thus far, and always more in the planning. Bringing new parts on line is a captial intensive job so its a slow go. The bad load of the for sale page was probably a temporary glitch. It works. 

Yes parts can be expensive. But that goes for ALL combine models. And when it comes to availability for pull-types I suspect the All-Crop has the best. I have over 700 customers here and abroad, and am actually starting frame-off restorations. Most of my customers are hobby farmers, organic producers, CSA's, seed producers. Finding and maintaining an older self-propelled is impractical and too costly for many of them. Many of them also do a wide variety,specialized crops and this combine handles it very well.
I recall one turf farmer who uses it to save his own seed as grass seed was getting very expensive..I use one to harvest an heirloom wheat that gets me .60 per pound. I only had 2.75 acres. Was well worth it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a farm boy my first experince was with a Massey Harris clipper combine. It was owned by a fellow my dad worked for on occation. It was ran by the PTO power of a Massey Harris model 30 tractor.
Finally my dad was able to afford his own combine a use IH model with a narrow header in campairson to the masseys at only 48 inches. We ran it with a case Vac with Live power PTO. It worked OK for several years but soon was really wore and costing a bunch to get thru one season of harvesting oats wheat and clover and alafa seed. 
Once again we found a used machine at a farm auction $125.00 it was a All Crop 60. We powered it with a WD Allis PTO. One problem with it was some one had not folded in the unloading auger and hit a tree or big tree limb with it. It required fiddleing with each time to unload the bin but we used it up untill 2004. It also required a special ball hitch till the cutting tourch fixed that problem. I still own it but it sets.
I collect Massey Harris tractors so when I started buying machinery I found a Massey Harris Ckipper 60 for $50.00 a PTO powered unit. Maybe it is just me but I perfur the Massey to the Allis.

I have never heard of any one running a rock thru a combine. We picked the rocks from our fields before we planted. We also cut the grain ruffly 6 inches off the ground. 
I have had no problem finding knives or fingers at TSC for either the Allis or the Massey, I just bought a box of knife sections at TSC this summer for the Massey # 11 hay mower.

 Al


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> I have never heard of any one running a rock thru a combine. We picked the rocks from our fields before we planted. We also cut the grain ruffly 6 inches off the ground.
> I have had no problem finding knives or fingers at TSC for either the Allis or the Massey, I just bought a box of knife sections at TSC this summer for the Massey # 11 hay mower.
> 
> Al


rocks are an issue in low lying crops like soybeans and with farmers who think a combine is also a rock picker...

When was the last time you bought guards and blades at TSC for an AllCrop?I Have never found them and my wholesaler doesnt have them. I ahve ahd to buy a particular type and have them milled back. If you got a TSC number I would love to know it!

My Dad had a Massey Harris Clipper... Know what you mean in being fond of "your color"


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow.

Tom, how on earth did you ever find this thread? Just by an internet search? I just about fell out of my chair when I saw that you had posted here!

I've seen you post quite often on http://allischalmers.com, helping people get their All Crops repaired or suggesting how they can get their machine adjusted correctly...but I never expected in a million years that you would find this thread, and post on it!!!

FWIW, I am enjoying following your thread at allischalmers.com on doing a complete frame-off restoration on an All Crop 60 with a bagger. 

Now that you've seen homesteadingtoday.com, I hope you stick around...this is a great site.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

I regularly do a search on the phrase all-crop which leads me to the posts..Chime in or help when appropriate..Part of marketing I guess..
Interesting forum here, I do have an interest in doing things talked about here. Hope to have some new pics of the project this weekend...


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

TomYaz
"But for a person with 1-50 acres an All-Crop is a good way to go. The All-Crop does a fine job even by todays standards. I have had more than one farmer tell me it does a better thresing job than their modern counterpart. "Yes it is a simple machine. On purpose. These were sold when farmers had not much more than a toolbox to work with. The simplicity makes maintenance a far easier task. It also makes the parts easier for me to make. This served farmers well back then and the small scale farmers of today. So there was a reason why this pull-type far outsold all other brands.
"
I can agree wholeheartedly if you would say maybe 5-50 acres to combine each year. My point(s) were intended for those who have less acreage to thresh--or those who WOULD grow more--above and beyond just curiosity/hobby amounts, if only they could find the kind of machine that would fill that need and eliminate shocking, flailing, and winnowing. 

The Ferrari comes close to that idea, but I am hoping for something in between the electric drill in a bucket and the Ferrari........ for a few hundred or a few thousand sq. ft. of different grains for home use (bread, cereal, animal feed, pasture seeding, tc.)

Keep up the good work restoring those All-Crops, though. I'm sure they still have their place....... Got any unstyled WC's to pull one? That was our setup.

geo


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

geo in mi said:


> I can agree wholeheartedly if you would say maybe 5-50 acres to combine each year. My point(s) were intended for those who have less acreage to thresh--or those who WOULD grow more--above and beyond just curiosity/hobby amounts, if only they could find the kind of machine that would fill that need and eliminate shocking, flailing, and winnowing.
> 
> The Ferrari comes close to that idea, but I am hoping for something in between the electric drill in a bucket and the Ferrari........ for a few hundred or a few thousand sq. ft. of different grains for home use (bread, cereal, animal feed, pasture seeding, tc.)
> 
> ...



Thanks Geo; I got where your coming from..Dont have a WC but what about a WD45 or D17? I got both...

The only thing "in between" I found is pages dealing with is a homemade thresher either powered by hand or small engine..heres one:

http://sustainableseedsystems.wsu.edu/nicheMarket/smallScaleThreshing.html


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I bought one last year, mostly because i love older equiptment and they were thinking scrap yard with the one i bought. The person I bought it from used it for Brocolli seed and alfalfa seed. He stated it will even harvest corn.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

james dilley said:


> I bought one last year, mostly because i love older equiptment and they were thinking scrap yard with the one i bought. The person I bought it from used it for Brocolli seed and alfalfa seed. He stated it will even harvest corn.


Yeah they can do corn..sortof. Best done with the special corn header they made. However very hard to find one of those. Some guy have had success just using the existing header, but thats not optimal. Also, corn is rough on the rubber coated bars. Can use it as a sheller but cant overload it. 
I would recommend a person use a cornpicker/hand pick and sheller for corn.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Here ya go! Just came up this morning..... http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/grd/2006811291.html

geo


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

One showed up two days ago on Craiglook and is near where I live.
http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/2003389068.html

$1400 is asking price.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.reichhardt.com/us/products/mini-combine.html :nanner:


Those All-Crops are always where Im not...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

These seed research combines produced near where I live are quite intriguing. Who wouldn't like to have one of them?

http://www.kincaidseedresearch.com/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I was out of town for a few days, and saw that the thread came back to life!

I am very intrigued by the All Crop, and grow more interested in them every day. I really do believe those machines can fill a real niche in the market place today for the right farms.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

clovis said:


> I was out of town for a few days, and saw that the thread came back to life!
> 
> I am very intrigued by the All Crop, and grow more interested in them every day. I really do believe those machines can fill a real niche in the market place today for the right farms.



Yes a niche machine for sure. For example I have to wild flower seed companies that use them, and a guy who harvests his own seed for his turf business. Then there is one guy who uses it for his heirloom grains business..
He has the big combine, but uses the allcrop for small fields and when it is too wet for the big machine.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Tom,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

Epic thread dredge here. I found an all-crop 72 in fantastic shape with all the pieces, good paint and all sheet metal is straight at a consignment auction just a few miles from my place. I can't imagine it going for more than scrap price around here where everyone uses a twelve+ row corn head or equivalent grain table. I have 6 tillable acres and would like to possibly raise heritage wheat for direct to consumer sales or barley to use as feed for pigs and chickens on my little farm. What would be a reasonable price for a 72 in good shape? Based on my 10 minute once-over I wouldn't have any trouble turning the PTO on after greasing the million zerks!


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

We have 2 AC pull type combines, I haven't pulled them out of the sheds in years, but they are working and probably need some work to the apron or other parts, around $1k is what they are worth.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Most AC Combines were the Model 60. They cut 60 inches. Then the slightly bigger 66, that is basically the same thing, with a larger cut. The use a couple canvas conveyers to move the crop into the machine. The canvas rots, mice chew holes, etc
The 72 is larger and does away with the canvas. This model was followed by the 92 or some number close to that and is just a wider cut than the 72. Options include a Scour Clean, speed guage.
You will need the finishing seives for the crop you want to harvest. Nearly square galvanized panels that bolt into the machine near the bottom of the area where the straw is discharged. The 72 and 92 take different size sieves from the more common 60 and 66. The rare self propelled 100 uses the same sieves as the 72 and 92. Owners Manual will tell you what size holes in the sieves you need for wheat. I think it is a slotted hole, The machine isn't worth much without sieves. Check the base of the grain bin auger , the one that removes grain from the bin . Metal rusts and is difficult to replace


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Them rubber rollars having shed their rubbers is what stopped me from keeping on using mine.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.allcropharvester.com/catalogtop.aspx
you can still harvest after the rubber has worn off the beater bars. You can buy replacement bars.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

For the guys that want one but don't think they have the PTO power to run it some of them came with a motor mounted on the tongue.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im needing the rubberized rollars that the canvas went around.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

DLMKA said:


> Epic thread dredge here. I found an all-crop 72 in fantastic shape with all the pieces, good paint and all sheet metal is straight at a consignment auction just a few miles from my place. I can't imagine it going for more than scrap price around here where everyone uses a twelve+ row corn head or equivalent grain table. I have 6 tillable acres and would like to possibly raise heritage wheat for direct to consumer sales or barley to use as feed for pigs and chickens on my little farm. What would be a reasonable price for a 72 in good shape? Based on my 10 minute once-over I wouldn't have any trouble turning the PTO on after greasing the million zerks!


It isn't every day that a four year old thread gets bumped back to the top, LOL.

I hope you can score the AC 72 for cheap.

You might ask about values on the allischalmers.com forum/discussion page. Lots of collectors and restorers there. I wouldn't say that it is in an auction though...it has been known that others might show up and bid against you.

Those guys on the discussion page are very knowledgeable, and can offer pointers on what to look for on that 72.

I have to admit, I am a bit envious. I wish that I could grow and harvest with a pull-behind harvester, especially an All-Crop.

Hope that you get the AC for a song!!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know the details but I have seen HUGE pull behind combines in Canada. ,id guess at least 24' heads!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I went on the wheat harvest of 1959 or 60, I saw big old pull types with big wheatland tractors, or just about as often cats of some kind pulling them.


----------



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

If you need a screen and can't find one you may want to look at the supply co mcmaster carr. Look under filtering and perforated metal. They have sheets 3 by 3 or 4 by 4 that could be use to make one. The hole size is listed. Just thought I would throw this in if anyone needed a particular screen and could never find it. 

I have a 66 and if ever I need a screen I can't find I may fab one. Price is not to bad but this gives you an option.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Tom Yaz, the All-Crop guru, makes new screens for them. They aren't cheap, at least the last time that I looked, but sometimes you just have to make investments in tools and equipment.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine is, by now likely just a parts machine. With 1/2 the rubber gone on the 2 canvas rollers, they don't grip all that good, and the canvas guides along either side of the table are made of wood, and that wood is bad. I have another parts combine, but I cant figure how to get the guides off and transfer them. There metal. I dont remember what shape its rollers are in rubber wise.
I havnt used a combine in around 20yrs. Used it last to combine milo. Found out chickens aren't particulary fond of mile like they are of corn. Used it with hogs. Found it goes right through hogs, and if I tried to grind it, 1/2 of it went out the top of the hammermill as dust.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think they use Milo in wild bird feed. It keeps the birds busy getting it out of the way so they can get at the sunflower seeds.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They used to make alchahol? outa it. There were 4 plants in Atchison Kans, and when you drove through the town, it stank.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The reason people quit growing it is because shatter cane seed is the same size as milo seed, they being family, the same way sorgum sudan grass is related to milo. Well, shatter cane is like Johnson Grass in that once you get it, its near impossible to get rid of it, so people quit growing milo to take away any chance of getting shatter cane in their fields, BUT, like I have Johnson Grass in my big garden now, I imagine a lot of that shatter cane that got grown in farmers fields came from birds.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm heading back tonight to take a better look, it won't be so scalding hot and humid as when I went Sunday and I'm not bringing impatient kids either.

This is the 72 so no canvas drapers, it has the auger header. I'll take some detailed pictures today.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

Pictures



http://s47.photobucket.com/user/DLMKA/library/Allis Chalmers All Crop 72?sort=3&page=1


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I put the 5 bat reel off one of mine onto the 4 bat reel on the one I used. I like the stand at the bottom of the bin. I got the clover seed pickup attachment also.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Very nice!!! Looks like it has been shedded for most of it's life.

I hope you get it for a great price!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If you get it bought, can you find out who owned it before they consigned it? 

Makes me wonder if they have more screens at home.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

At ~3800 lbs it's worth shy of $400 at the scrap yard if it's all broke down and sorted. It's way too nice for me to bear seeing it go to scrap even if I never use it. There is one broken bat and one made out of plywood that will get replaced. I wouldn't have any trouble engaging the PTO today on it. Sickle sections all looked good, seemed like good rubber on beater bars on cylinder, concave rubbers still intact and no major just problems on concave. 4 screens there but appears to be duplicates of two sizes. It has a weird coupler on the hitch, I'll have to take it off and make some steel plates to hook up with standard 3/4" hitch pin. Now I definitely need to find a tractor!


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

oh yeah, Serial number 530 making it a 1959 model.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine has a trailer ball hitch. Come from factory that way.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

this is what it has. Never seen this before.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, mines the same way.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I use a All Crop 72 and it is a great little combine, perfect for the small farm. A 72 is much preffered over the older 60 or 66. The 72 is easier to adjust and has no canvas drapers to mess with. I have harvested wheat, rye and spelt with mine so far with many different crops planned for the future. I ran it with my Ford 8N at first and the 8N handled it with no problems. I now use my Ford 861 with the 72 as it has plenty of power and live PTO and a slower ground speed.

The 72's seem to go for around a $1,000 and that one looks pretty nice. I will be scanning the owners manual for my 72 this winter if you get that 72 and need a manual contact me and I can send you a copy. It has all the settings for the different crops, I wouldn't think of selling my 72 and would buy a parts machine or a backup in a heart beat.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well, did you get the Ac bought? Is it home yet?


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

clovis said:


> Well, did you get the Ac bought? Is it home yet?



Not for 11 more days.... Cleared out a stall in the shed this morning


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Did you figure out the hitch?

Is it an early Allis snap coupler?


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

I can cut some steel plates with a 3/4" standard hitch pin holes to bolt top and bottom to the tongue instead of the piece that is there now. I took some measurements so if/when I need them I can cut some steel and drill a few holes.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a model 66 that sells with a IH McCormick mod 2-PR two row corn picker sept 27 at mode IL.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

A rare All Crop with the two row corn head that is located at the museum in Memphis Missouri.


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/view/439892/

One for sale in Wakeeney KS, $1500


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

jbo9 said:


> http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/view/439892/
> 
> One for sale in Wakeeney KS, $1500


In that condition, I'd stay away from it. Would be lots of work getting that all back together. But it is a fairly uncommon bagging combine. No grain bin, just a platform where the guy stands and fills bags as the combine harvests, plus a steel slide to drop the bags off in the field. Rotten canvas is costly to replace, too.


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hadn't looked at all the pictures, had just noticed it and thought I'd connect to it here, in case someone was really in need of a project. Apparently there are a few of them left around.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The AC with the corn head has got to be a very rare machine.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

jbo9 said:


> http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/view/439892/
> 
> One for sale in Wakeeney KS, $1500


For practical purposes, I'm with Haypoint. 

That AC would need a ton of work, and a bunch of money. Looks like it would need a set of drapers right off the bat. New drapers are available though.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

The All Crop I was looking at went for more than I wanted to spend. Hindsight, it probably would have still been worth what the auction ended for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

But remember, it only went for that amount cause you didn't jump in, or stay with it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

DLMKA said:


> The All Crop I was looking at went for more than I wanted to spend. Hindsight, it probably would have still been worth what the auction ended for.


Come on, cough it up. What did it go for? 
I have been to many auctions where my single accomplishment for the day was to drive up the price for someone else. I remember one auction that had a 9 foot rototiller. Everyone that looked at it, thought it would go for scrap price. It weighed near 5000 pounds. Only two people bid on it, me and another guy. Bid started at $100 and we see-sawed it to near $2000 and I dropped out. Guy was mad that I'd cost him an extra $1900. I told him I was the one that should be mad, he took my rototiller.:lonergr:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I always wait till the bidding has fired up and then simmered down to 2 or 3 serious bidders, When the auctioneer starts begging for a bid, ill jump in like I have a million. They usually fold.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

haypoint said:


> Come on, cough it up. What did it go for?


$850. Yeah, I know, probably would have been worth getting even at $1000 and I'm kicking myself for not going higher. I had to work and my dad went in my stead. We had agreed beforehand to not go over $800 since we really didn't know the history or previous owner. I'm pretty confident that it could have had PTO turned on and cut beans tomorrow after getting it set with the right screens and setting cylinder clearance.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

Found another one close to where my "retired" dairy farmer uncle lives. It's a bit of a haul but can be done. I'm going to have him take a look this week and make sure it's in good shape. Has the ever rare pick-up attachment as well. $500 asking price. I'll have $150-200 in fuel and miles going to get it.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's my All Crop 72.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nice!!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have to admit that I've never seen a pick up attachment like that on an All Crop.

How does it work, and how does it cut and pull the stalk in?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Clovis that pickup does not cut the crop. It picks up a ''windrow'' of material like a hay baler does. Some crops are mowed and windrowed so that it will all dry at the same time without a shatering loss on the drier pods. I think a lot of the edible beans ( kidney, navy, pinto,ect.) are harvested this way.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

clovis said:


> I have to admit that I've never seen a pick up attachment like that on an All Crop.
> 
> How does it work, and how does it cut and pull the stalk in?


They are used to pick up windrows. Small grains are typically swathed and left to dry for 4 days or so, like hay, in a humid climate.

Paul


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Gotcha.

I figured that was meant to pick up windrows, after I posted, of course.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

The sickle is still there under a shroud. I also have a Hume reel instead of the original fixed bat. It's currently set up for clover but got the 3/8" finishing screen which will do a pretty wide range of crops. I don't have a swather but can use a sickle mower if I want to use pic-up attachment. It runs with a chain off the feeder chain drive.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, *Clovis*, if this wonderful dream comes to pass, I will be very interested in purchasing oats from you!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was supprised that there were no AC AC combines in E Bay. There was, however a MH 35, I think that was like my first combine as a early 20s kid.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Used our AC 60 this year for the first time in 2 years... harvested 10 acres of soybeans and it worked pretty well. used it over the combine because its gentler on the seeds (we are saving to sort/grade for sale).


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Marilyn said:


> Okay, *Clovis*, if this wonderful dream comes to pass, I will be very interested in purchasing oats from you!


It probably won't happen in this lifetime...but it would be fun!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was supprised that there were no AC AC combines in E Bay. There was, however a MH 35, I think that was like my first combine as a early 20s kid.


You'll find them from time to time on allischalmers.com under the for sale/trade section.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

DLMKA,

Did you get any extra screens with your 72?

Have you run it yet?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

clovis said:


> It probably won't happen in this lifetime...but it would be fun!


No limits.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the picture of your combine with the pickup attachment DLMKA. I have not seen the pickup attachment for the 72 yet, a little different than the earlier models. 

I wind-rowed my spelt this year because there were too many green weeds in it. My combine picked it up fine without a pickup attachment, but it would have been nice to have one.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

clovis said:


> DLMKA,
> 
> Did you get any extra screens with your 72?
> 
> Have you run it yet?



Has clover screen installed and came with the 3/8" screen for beans and a host of other crops in that range. Tom Yaz directed me to a place that makes custom perforated metal and they have CAD drawings he provided.

Not combined anything yet but did grease it up and put power to it through PTO.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

As I posted earlier, I've owned several All Crop Combines.
Well adjusted they can do a fine job. Adjustments can take time.

Recently, I bought a Model 40. Mine is the 60th one made out of 15,000 built between 1937 and 1940. First owner had it and used it for 50 years. Second owner stored it for 27 years. I have it all apart, sand blasted, powder coated or painted. Can't powder coat everything because there are wooden parts inside. 

I needed a combine light enough for two draft horses to pull.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, those were made for the b and C AC


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

My need for a combine has gotten quite small, so it fits that I get a small combine. I've owned an Allis Chalmers 100 Self propelled, a 100 Super, a couple 60s and a 72.

I'm finishing up on rebuilding a Model 40. It was made in 1939 and the styling reminds me of the automobiles of that era. Cuts 40 inch width. The lighter orange is powder coated, the darker is paint.

As I finish up on this rebuild, I am seeking another Model 40 combine. If you know of one let me know.

I was at an auction last week and saw 3 model 60 and 3 model 66 Allis Chalmers combines sell for under $200 each. All worthy of some work to get back to harvesting.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Um 3 under $200 and you let them go while you are looking ?
Just how cheap do they have to be to interest you ?

Nice looking one in your picture I'd give ya $400 for it anytime ! Double your money just for dragging it home .......


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Um 3 under $200 and you let them go while you are looking ?
> Just how cheap do they have to be to interest you ?
> 
> Nice looking one in your picture I'd give ya $400 for it anytime ! Double your money just for dragging it home .......


The Model 60 (5 foot cut) and the Model 66 ( 5 1/2 foot cut) are too big for my horses to pull. The Model 40 works for me, but is fairly rare. The 60 and 66 are common as dirt and priced that way. The Model 40 is sought after by antique farm machinery collectors.

I was looking for any optional parts that would interchange on my combine. So, not really interested in buying, at any price. For what I paid for my Model 40, plus what I've spent rebuilding it, I could have bought all 6 of those combines four times over.

30 years ago, I did buy a few of those Model 60 combines. In Lower Michigan, there were quite a few taking up space in barns and sheds with no possibility they'd ever be used again. In northern Michigan, there was a lot of Medium Red Clover, timothy and Birdsfoot trefoil grown for seed. These combines do a better job on those tiny seeds. So, I'd buy them, haul them up north, on a trailer I built and sell them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theres 3 setting 300ft away from me on the next place South of me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive still got the canvas I had made at a Canvis factory. It was a pain to put on, and the buckles didn't always stay fastened, but it worked.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

We see them once in a while here. I will keep a eye out for a 40 for you what's one worth ?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> We see them once in a while here. I will keep a eye out for a 40 for you what's one worth ?


I'd give $600 for one that is complete but sitting out and $1500 for a complete one that's been kept in a shed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I magine people who could only afford a 40 and had the tractor to match didn't have the money to put it in a shed.


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

clovis said:


> Paul Wheaton's cool thread about threshing wheat got me thinking about antique Allis Chalmers All Crop harvesters.
> 
> I think, for anyone wanting to harvest small grain, but can't afford or justify a new $250,000 combine, an AC All Crop might be a perfect fit.
> 
> ...


Yes I do use them. I have 17 of them and lots of parts too. I'll take them over any new fangled machine any day. If doing oats , wheat, barley or rye you don't need any special sieves if you set the machine right. As far as the many grease fittings that takes the longest thing to get the machine ready for the field. I even grease the cylinder and rocker arms while unloading the bin every other time. Never had problems with the machine other than the slip clutch on the back since it's difficult to hear when it slips. As far as changing cylinder bars I never had to unless I shell corn with my all crops. Then I have to run cylinder bars straight instead of spiralled . Takes me a few hours to do. Canvases I get made by the Amish or a canvas boat cover maker. Sickle sections I get from Agco, tractor supply,or fleet farm. Sheet metal parts I get done at a fabrication place if I can't do it. Bearings I either can get through motion industries or if I can bore them out and put brass bushings in.some bearings are still available through Agco.


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> The rubber? coating on the canvis rollers is about gone. Wish I knew what I could do to reline it, as it stops up more easily without alot of friction on those rollers


Paint flex seal on them


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

TomYaz said:


> Hi everyone, found this thread in a search...I own www.yazallcrop.com
> 
> Wanted to put in my two cents..most of it in response to George..
> 
> ...


Good thing I'm starting to get parts together for the all crops and a new machine built.


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mine has a trailer ball hitch. Come from factory that way.


They all did was kinda Allis Chalmers trade mark.


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

DLMKA said:


> The sickle is still there under a shroud. I also have a Hume reel instead of the original fixed bat. It's currently set up for clover but got the 3/8" finishing screen which will do a pretty wide range of crops. I don't have a swather but can use a sickle mower if I want to use pic-up attachment. It runs with a chain off the feeder chain drive.


It runs off the auger. I have that pick up as well but mine is on my 90.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had 2 60s. The rubber was 1/2 gone on one and good on the other, but I couldn't figure what it would take to change them out. I left them when I moved as I hadn't used one in 10yrs, and knew I wouldn't use one here.


----------



## Combinechris (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a couple that had part of the rubber gone off the rollers so I put that paint on liner . Then when flex seal came out I used that. Both work well but flex seal you can build up to the same thickness as the rubber on the rollers.


----------

